# Will my Palomino filly turn grey



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Have an 18 month old filly, PBA, her dam was a grey arab and her sire is cremello, she was born palomino and is now a light palomino with dirty brown tinge!! but have been told she will probably be grey, what do you all think?

As a foal










Now at 18 months


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She is grey.  The "googles" that are around her eyes as a foal are a really good indicator.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> She is grey.  The "googles" that are around her eyes as a foal are a really good indicator.


Googles?

Do you mean goggles?

If not, can you please explain what you mean by googles?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

:rofl: yep I meant goggles. Sorry about that.

Been typing to long today already. *sigh*


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

So grey she is then!!! How soon will she grey out do you think


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Her legs are already changing, but every graying speed varies from horse to horse, so it's not really determinable how soon she'll gray out.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

My stepmom's filly was roan-black from the time she was born till she was about six, then she started greying out rapidly and is now almost white in the winter time.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I would've said grey by the foal picture alone, and the older pics confirm it.


----------

